

Leaked: Microsoft Office 15 For Linux Screenshot - exposedtesticle
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/04/leaked-microsoft-office-2013-for-linux-screenshot/

======
zio99
why submit now? it's not april 1st

~~~
hackerblews
Today is April 1st... Hmm, did someone tell you that today is July 9th?
Pranksters...

